# Had a 2+ hour phone conversation!



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

It's important for me to say first that I have a huge fear of talking on the phone :afr. There are only four people that I'm super comfortable with on the phone all being family or even talking to in real life. I just freeze up and don't know what to say and that's bad enough but on the phone it's worse. 



Which brings me to my triumph. I had an over two hour long phone convo with Ultrashy. This being the second time we talked. He's cool to chat with always has something to say and keeps the convo going (a great thing cause can't seem to). He will talk about almost anything which keeps it interesting. Though I have no idea why someone would want to talk to me as I'm rather boring and say very little. I never really have a lot to say but throw anxiety on top of it and you can get the picture :|.


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds like you did great job!  And you probably arent boring!  Humans tend to blow negative things out of proportion so dont worry about it and just enjoy being able to do things you couldnt before.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That's awesome  A two-hour phone call is impressive!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

That is impressive!! I have never lasted that long on the phone before.


----------



## pudz (May 15, 2011)

nice! Wait till you really get into it with someone you really like talking to...
I've talked on the phone with multiple people for over 6 hours multiple times... most of them at night.

It feels nice to connect with someone doesnt it?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

As a fellow phonophobe, I say congratulations to the both of you! :yay


----------



## pudz (May 15, 2011)

and to add another thing..... sexual tension is so much easier on the phone than in real life... take advantage!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yup, it was a 2 hour & 20 minute conversation last night. We previously had talked for 2 hours.

Even more shocking, someone is willing to admit on a public forum that they'd actually talk to me on the phone! I warned her about the risk of guilt by association.:lol


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow ! 2 hours is crazy, that's a major triumph !! The longest I've been on the phone with someone was probably an hour or so, but I usually end up feeling like I'm going to run out of things to say, so I make up an excuse to hangup.. x.x


----------



## davidigm (Jun 13, 2011)

Impressive! I've never talked with anyone for two hours over the phone or in person, I would be a little bit concerned about the phone bill tough.


----------



## bloodswordfire1473 (May 23, 2011)

good on you lissa!!! that's awesome!


----------



## pudz (May 15, 2011)

davidigm said:


> Impressive! I've never talked with anyone for two hours over the phone or in person, I would be a little bit concerned about the phone bill tough.


 unlimited nights and weekends woooo


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Well done both of you


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Haha. Thats great!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well done!


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone .


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I talked to Alissa yet again for well over an hour last evening.

She's quite enjoyable to chat with. She claims I do most of the talking. Well, I guess that's a benefit of my ability to go off on tangents so easily where one thing leads to another and another with no end in sight.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations, nice to see two SASers connecting!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ Indeed.

Well done guys!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

^
Remember our first 2 hour telephone convo Jimmy??? Gah, I didn't need that restraining order put on me you know!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^

I had to man, a broom handle?! with a rubber fist on it?!



Gahd, no wonder you're on the list.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

You mean being on the list isn't a good thing? I was lied to!!!!!


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I talked to Alissa yet again for well over an hour last evening.
> 
> She's quite enjoyable to chat with. She claims I do most of the talking. Well, I guess that's a benefit of my ability to go off on tangents so easily where one thing leads to another and another with no end in sight.


Well thanks and it was nice talking with you again tonight .


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Well done! :clap


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

lissa530 said:


> Well thanks and it was nice talking with you again tonight .


You really should add that last night's call lasted for 2 hours & 50 minutes and add how you had to plug in your cell as I can keep going longer than a phone can.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

^
Owned the phone.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> You really should add that last night's call lasted for 2 hours & 50 minutes and add how you had to plug in your cell as I can keep going longer than a phone can.


I've had some of the longest phone convo's ever talking with you . Normally I'll talk for ten minutes tops and I'm done. That was one of the very few times I had to plug in my phone while talking :lol. It's good though maybe this will help me get over my fear of talking on the phone somewhat :clap.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You guys just need to beat my record of the most number of phone conversations with Ultrashy! I'm sure he has the leaderboard around here somewhere with me on top


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

My longest convo was about 13 hours long.*proof* xD
Congrats on yours! I felt the same way at first, I'm still shy at times though.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> My longest convo was about 13 hours long.*proof* xD
> Congrats on yours! I felt the same way at first, I'm still shy at times though.


Thanks and that's very impressive!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

lissa530 said:


> Thanks and that's very impressive!


Thanks! But... I admit I was tired as fook! lol


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't think I've used the phone two hours out of the last two months. Good job


----------

